# So, what is this?



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, and note that "Airfare, transportation and hotel accommodations for RIN TIN TIN and his handler are NOT INCLUDED in the price and will be the responsibility of the Winning Bidder"
See Rin Tin Tin in Person German Shepherd Icon | eBay


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Looks like that Ebay store is run by the people who own the legal rights to Rin Tin Tin products.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Looks like that Ebay store is run by the people who own the legal rights to Rin Tin Tin products.


Yes, but does anyone know anything about the dog?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.rintintin.co/com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48&Itemid=53

Just linebred and going back to the original dog. And they own the trademarked name so they can market their dogs as "rin tin tin" originals. But way way down the generations is this dog.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sheeze.
Kinda like saying get a visit from Conrad Hilton and Paris has to show up :crazy:


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

haha yup and it's a very lucrative program they've got going on there... Just based on the name, no evidence of dogs being worked/showed/trained so little overhead cost, only claim to fame is the fact that they go back to Rin Tin Tin, studs at appearances which brings in more revenue - then priced at 2,500-3,500 for pet pups (they retain exclusive breeding rights and require pups placed to be speutered). Yowza is right


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

*cough*not too good lookin'*cough


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

which rin tin tin -- and a big so what anyway


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

nostalgia is a powerful emotion!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I like light sables but I thought the orgininal Rinty was black saddle with dark brown on his legs and chest. But since I only saw one movie late at night when I was like 14 I could be wrong.
I like the dog I just cant imagine paying 1300 plus all the other costs to see him.I wouldnt pay any amount to see the Hiltons.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

It's my understanding that the original RTT in the movie was a sable. But then a few years later, someone decided to make a TV series which was quite popular. In the series, they used a B&T saddleback dog.

And I agree- I've not found much attractive about that line. Look like washed out pet dogs to me... (Says the guy with a washed out pet dog. Eh... I'd rather look at my own. That line just doesn't attract me.)


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Original Rin Tin Tin:









TV show Rinty:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I think the one in your picture (Willy) was the third one? 

The History of RIN TIN TIN

Quite the legend back in the day. Glad the family is keeping that legend alive.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh.... I stand corrected. 

I also think it's cool that they're keeping the legend alive. But I think it'd be cooler if the entire line was legendary. Do they do anything other than exhibitions?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My boy has Rin Tin Tins Oooh Ahhh on his papers. Ya'll can come see him for free.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Lilie said:


> My boy has Rin Tin Tins Oooh Ahhh on his papers. Ya'll can come see him for free.


OK-- but Hans wants to know if y'all are going to have some of that good Texas barbecue when we come over!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Actually Fido allegedly worked security.The movie I saw was the cast Wildo posted. I think Fido appeared in the new adventures of RinTin Tin 1980s early 90's. 
The one Rinty described as grey sable reminds me of Daisy who as I was frequently told and kind of agreed was washed out when it came to color. I thought she more then made up for it in presence. I get the idea of perserving the line. On the link White Shepherd provided the narrative is an interesting read . OK I had a Rinty lunch box that was one of my older cousins when I was like 7 so for me the line is kind of cool.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> OK-- but Hans wants to know if y'all are going to have some of that good Texas barbecue when we come over!


Always!!!!


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

This is such a fine example of chutzpah--they want me to pay over a thousand dollars plus airfare and hotel to see a dog several generations removed from a t.v. star dog? Really? Does anyone actually buy this? (There are 0 bids as of this posting).

Reminds me of the line from Chevy Chase's "Vegas Vacation": "Why don't you give me half the money your were gonna spend, then we'll go out back, I'll kick you in the n*ts, and we'll call it a day"


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

billsharp said:


> This is such a fine example of chutzpah--they want me to pay over a thousand dollars plus airfare and hotel to see a dog several generations removed from a t.v. star dog? Really? Does anyone actually buy this? (There are 0 bids as of this posting).


LOL! Completely agree. Actually, I thought the lineage documented on the website Whiteshepherds posted was pretty interesting, up until the death of Jannettia Brodsguard Propps. After that, the website stops talking about work accomplishments and starts mentioning appearance only. Post "Fido" (Rin Tin Tin VI) I'm not impressed. Look like normal pets to me...


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Here's what I've read. (not a quote)

The ARFKids program was started by Daphne Hereford (breeder/owner - RTT line) and unless it's changed, the majority of Rin Tin Tin puppies are placed as candidates in training with ARF families worldwide. (service and pet assisted therapy dogs) Money earned from RTT appearances and the sale of RTT items is used to help support ARF.


----------

